# Gaslow Filler DIY Installation in Hymer Starline



## Siimplyloco (Nov 7, 2013)

Gaslow bottle arrived today, and as we are trying out the Hymer this weekend, and it wasn't raining, I thought I'd better install it! I hope these notes help/inspire others who might baulk at it.

Hymer gas bottle chamber: I'm going to (horror) drill a big hole in the RH lower corner. 




Getting it in the right place puts a lot of people off doing this sort of thing. For safety, I made a plasticard circle the size of the inner shroud, drilled a small hole in it, positioned it thus, and drilled right through to the outsiide. This gave me a perfect starting point for the hole cutter




The hole was drilled using an ordinary plasterboard/wood cutter, 70mm (approx) diameter. A bit of WD40 on the teeth and it went through the alloy skin fairly easily. The insulation (dense and thick) was chipped out to expose a thin wooden skin which was drilled out from the back.




The hole was slightly too small - luckily- and was filed out to size and the two anti rotation cutouts made with a round file.




Connection made _before_ installation: I read the instructions!




A tight fit, but just right.




Job done! It took just under one hour, so don't let those robbing b*******s charge you any more than that!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice job John

:cheers:


----------



## m30 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice job, I nearly put the external filler point on mine, but decided to go for the in locker fill. 

Anyway, is there any reason why you went for the Gaslow over the Gas-it?

Stu


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Stu. Without being facetious, I liked the colour, and Hamilton Gas Products were cheaper than anyone else by a long shot!
John


----------



## m30 (Nov 7, 2013)

Would you like to let folks know what you paid?, were they cheaper than Gas-it with the full member discount?

Stu


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 7, 2013)

m30 said:


> Would you like to let folks know what you paid?, were they cheaper than Gas-it with the full member discount?
> 
> Stu



I wasn't a member when I bought the cylinder and filler.......
£180 for both, including delivery. Don't tell me: I woz robbed!
John


----------



## Land Rover Chris (Nov 7, 2013)

Great post, I'm thinking of having a double 6kg system installed. I might have the courage to try it myself now. :bow:


----------



## philm (Nov 7, 2013)

Excellent idea but pretty expensive kit to fill up with about 12 litres of gas in the 6kilo bottle, wont take long to pay for itself, 
Better alternative if you have the room would be to use a toroidal tank (spare wheel tank) from  a vehicle lpg conversion refills exactly the same & as safe or use a torpedo tank slung underneath.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 7, 2013)

That's the idea: go for it!
John


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 7, 2013)

Neat job. Still got a rubber hose though?


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mastodon said:


> Neat job. Still got a rubber hose though?


unless you fit a bulk tank you don't have much choice


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 7, 2013)

*under body tanks*

found this co ,lpg shop.co.uk.
they do tanks at a lot less dosh than gasit.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi folks
I'm very happy to do a 'Howto' thread, but please don't hijack it! 
Thanks 
John


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 7, 2013)

tezza33 said:


> unless you fit a bulk tank you don't have much choice



In my original Gaslow installation I used the existing 'rubber' tubes but in view of the alledge leeching problems changed to stainless steel flexible tubes, so there is a choice.

Tidy installation and so much easier to use when filling up.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 7, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> In my original Gaslow installation I used the existing 'rubber' tubes but in view of the alledge leeching problems changed to stainless steel flexible tubes, so there is a choice.
> 
> Tidy installation and so much easier to use when filling up.


Not meaning to hijack the thread siimplyloco but I didn't say '*no*' choice I said '*not much*' choice, your answer is very helpful but sometimes you have to use what is available and modify later, I think the 'How to' thread is excellent siimplyloco so don't view comments as hijacking, there are a lot of posters on here and other forums who would be pleased getting these responses


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 8, 2013)

No offence meant, but I have been documenting my locomotive build on a Model Engineering forum for five years now, with literally hundreds of followers, so I'm a bit sensitive!
Pas Grave!
John


----------



## Teutone (Nov 8, 2013)

good job! Nice to see that I am not the only one sweating when cutting holes into precious things.

I went with a Gas-it 4 hole 27ltr tank (yes it does just look like a bottle) because you can add a remote level gauge to read from the inside. The 4 hole tank also has some other safety features the "bottles" don't have. 
Sure it's more expensive than a bottle, but I just wanted to get more capacity with just one bottle.

I think it's not all about how much you will safe with the cheaper LPG compare to hire bottle (it's going to take years anyway in my case to recove my investment), it's more the convenience to be able to top up the bottle at any time and not getting disturbed on your journey or desinations. My time schedule is sometimes tight and I don't have to bother running around to get another bottle before we can head off.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 8, 2013)

Teutone said:


> SNIP!
> 
> I think it's not all about how much you will safe with the cheaper LPG compare to hire bottle (it's going to take years anyway in my case to recove my investment), it's more the convenience to be able to top up the bottle at any time and not getting disturbed on your journey or desinations. My time schedule is sometimes tight and I don't have to bother running around to get another bottle before we can head off.



I came, I saw, I concurred!

The other factor is cross-border convenience. We spent this summer in Spain, Portugal and France with our caravan - admittedly we didn't use much gas as we were on hookup- but the Hymer has no mains electric heater/boiler and we intend to go further afield next year, hence the fitment. I tried the heater out - a Truma C -  and we could go to the North Pole if we wanted! Phew!
John


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 8, 2013)

Did you treat the hole to combat against possible water ingress ?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 8, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> Did you treat the hole to combat against possible water ingress ?



Silicon sealant on the outside only. 
John


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 8, 2013)

That's good.  My filler was through aluminium skirting so need to seal.  When I drilled the roof through similar construction as your walls I laggered the inside of the hole with sealant just as an added precaution.  Unfortunately I have water ingress elsewhere so possibly a bit overcautious. Nice tidy installation and as I said you will of find it easy to use and mine has paid for itself.


----------



## Teutone (Nov 8, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> The other factor is cross-border convenience



Oh yes, forgot about this for a second. Maybe because we never needed to fill up abroad. We use very little EHU and never had any problems with LPG level, not even on 3 weeks long trip through Italy. Ok, it was warm and no heating required but everything else always running on LPG.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 8, 2013)

*Success!*

Used the TomTom to find the nearest Autogas, filled 50% - £10! 

Turned on and tested on my return and it works, with no leaks.
I like it when a good plan comes together....was it the man from the 'A' Team, who said that?
John


----------



## Teutone (Nov 8, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> Used the TomTom to find the nearest Autogas, filled 50% - £10!
> 
> Turned on and tested on my return and it works, with no leaks.
> I like it when a good plan comes together....was it the man from the 'A' Team, who said that?
> John



yes it's good to see that things still can work as intended these days. There is so much rubbish out there or half developed crap turning simple jobs into a headache.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 8, 2013)

Teutone said:


> yes it's good to see that things still can work as intended these days. There is so much rubbish out there or half developed crap turning simple jobs into a headache.



We'll see this weekend. We are off to the Clay Pigeon Karting track near Dorchester to watch a 13 yr old grandaughter race in her class final. We are the official race crew accommodation and have a reserved place in the paddock!
John


----------



## northman (Dec 21, 2013)

I was put onto this thread because I asked a question about installing refillable bottles. Great job and beautifully illustrated; I may now go for it myself. Is the main filler hose armoured, and, if so, is this your preference or a requirement? Thanks.
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 21, 2013)

northman said:


> I was put onto this thread because I asked a question about installing refillable bottles. Great job and beautifully illustrated; I may now go for it myself. Is the main filler hose armoured, and, if so, is this your preference or a requirement? Thanks.
> John



Thanks for the kind words. The hose from the filler is stainless, and supplied with the kit. They advise not to flex it too much!
John


----------



## 1807truckman (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi, I fitted one to my Hymer B660SL over four years ago, fitted the filler inside the gas locker as there wasn't enough space either side to fit it through the bodywork, not had any problems filling it when we're out and about.

Graham


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 24, 2013)

I also prefer to fit the filling point inside the gas locker, the first refillable I fitted I mounted the filler in the gas locker door. Believe it or not this was recommended by Gaslow at the time, they now don't consider this method. Since then I fitted an Alugas bottle & mounted the filler inside the gas locker, I fabricated the mounting out of sheet metal (an old computer case), I also reinforced the side of the gas locker. It is then possible to remove the system to fit on the next van (we tend to change every couple of years) I have heard some people having problems being stopped from filling up with the filling point inside the locker but in almost 8 years of using refillable bottles I have never had a problem.

BTW anybody know the cheapest place to buy a euro LPG adapter? Managed without up to now but found that a lot more of the places in Spain are now using them.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 24, 2013)

I fitted one to the outside of the body on my Adria vision, took a bit of stripping out to get excess to the rear, but pleased with the result, I also peeled off the gaslow sticker from the filler cap and found a Autogas 
Etched into the cap, so a bit of white paint later it looks exactly as a  Autogas filling point,
So good in fact that the guy at the the Chunnel queried it before letting me board,


----------



## Beemer (Dec 24, 2013)

flyinghigh said:


> So good in fact that the guy at the the Chunnel queried it before letting me board,



I have been interested in the Gaslow type installations, but would probably go for the cylinder refill type rather than the fixed tank, so that we are able to use the chunnel train.
Liked your install Siimplyloco.


----------



## wints (Dec 24, 2013)

Installed 2x11kg gaslows in my Hymer, sold the Hymer without the bottles (buyer had his own), new van came with 2x11kg german refillables, so I've got the 2x11kg gaslow cylinders for sale.

As new condition, £200.

regards
Allen


----------



## crosscut (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Allen
I am interested in your gas bottles. Are they still available?
You can email me on alex(at)crosscutsaw.co.uk

Have a good Christmas
Alex


----------



## wints (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Alex, yes they're still available.
I live in Leyland, 600 yds from J28 M6.

Have a good christmas.

Allen


----------



## crosscut (Dec 25, 2013)

That's not too far away, I'm in Bradford. Do they come with any fittings, pigtails etc?


----------



## wints (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Alex,  no, the filler pipes I had to use for the euramobil.  I've got a 'gaslow' filler point mounting bracket.  This enables the filler point to be mounted in the gas locker thereby avoiding drilling the bodywork.  I did drill the body so didn't use that bracket.

regards
Allen


----------



## crosscut (Dec 25, 2013)

I've had a look at prices of new ones and they are only £114 each. So once I've paid for petrol to collect they will cost around the same. So I'll give them a miss. Thanks anyway. Have a good Christmas.


----------



## wints (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Alex, not seen them that price, but no probs, you have a good un as well.

regards
Allen


----------



## crosscut (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, I think they dropped them to compete with the gasit bottles, which come from the same factory but are just painted red instead.

http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/Gaslow_Refillable_Cylinders___Accessories.html


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 11, 2014)

*Gaslow Bottles*

Hi Wints,
I am very interested in your Bottles, are they still for sale? We live in Norfolk but would be prepared to offer you £150 for the two bottles and the mounting bracket.
If you prefer you could email us : rogandchris.peat@btinternet.com or phone 07825211380

Kind regards
RoaminRog


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 11, 2014)

Beemer said:


> I have been interested in the Gaslow type installations, but would probably go for the cylinder refill type rather than the fixed tank, so that we are able to use the chunnel train.
> Liked your install Siimplyloco.


Sorry to hijack the thread John but I wanted to point out to Beemer or any other interested parties that the fixed tank is OK for the chunnel, I have a fixed tank and it has never been a problem


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 19, 2014)

*Gaslow gauge is not very accurate!*

We've been using the 13kg cylinder for three weeks now, heating the water every morning and just the occasional use of the central heating. This morning the gauge still showed full, so I gave the cylinder a bash and the gauge dropped to zero! I panicked for a short time, but on removing the cylinder there still seemed to be quite a lot left in it. After weighing it on a borrowed pair of bathroom scales (from a slide-out owner of course) it had five kg in it - nearly half full!
Don't rely on the gauge.....
There's a Repsol garage with gas on the way out of the town, so I'll top it up on Saturday when we leave.
John


----------

